# Harbor Freight O-Ring Sale



## Eric_M (Sep 2, 2005)

Just a note, Harbor Freight has their 382 piece O-Ring kit on sale for $4.99

www.harborfreight.com

Item # 91506-1VGA

These are handy to have around for flashlights and other stuff.

Eric


----------



## Lunal_Tic (Sep 2, 2005)

Man, how do they pick 382 as the number of pieces. Couldn't they just go 400 or 500 or even 385. :thinking: 

-LT


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Sep 2, 2005)

They picked the number just to mess with you.
I have a 225 pc nitrile O ring set from Harbor Freight that was given to me if that makes you feel better about odd numbers. :laughing:


----------



## Silviron (Sep 2, 2005)

Hey! I have one of the HF sets. One of the sizes in the set is just right for putting around 18650 Li-Ions to adapt them to fit in a 3AAA holder diameter tube like the Dorcy and Garrity lights use.


----------



## gadget_lover (Sep 2, 2005)

I have one of their 0-ring sets. It's come in handy a few times. For only $5 is was worth picking up.

They don't have thin o-rings in my set, but they have come in handy for sealing things like squeeze bottles of oil, valves and other things.


----------



## AlexGT (Sep 7, 2005)

I clicked on the link and now says 9.99, maybe it was an error.

AlexGT


----------



## Eric_M (Sep 8, 2005)

Looks like the sale is over.


----------

